# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angst heeft me in zijn macht

## biebel84

Hallo ik ben 24jaar jong en hartpatient(hartritmestoornis) waarvan ik nu hopelijk voorgoed vanaf ben(ablatie).Nu 3 jaar later sinds die ablatie heb ik nog vaak last van onschuldige
overslagen,maar ik heb dit te wijten aan angst...Ik denk voortdurend dat ik dood ga en dat ik de enige ben op zo'n jonge leeftijd,ik word er gek,ik kan niet meer optimaal genieten van het leven en dit is iets wat ik zo graag doe...Ik heb soms goeie momenten,maar dat is al ik me eens goed zat drink weg alle zorgen..jammer genoeg voor enkele uren

Ik heb al psychologen gedaan maar dit is me iets te duur op termijn,ik heb ook last van hyperventileren en soms dingen voelen in men lichaam die er mms niet zijn?Bv als ik me fixeer op een plaats waar ik iets voel,blijf ik dat gevoel voelen soms dagen lang!!!!

Hopelijk vind ik hier steun en raad

Ps die bach bloesems helpen me ook niet en het is van het type 'rock rose'

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Biebel, 

Zo te horen heb je al het een en ander uitgeprobeerd, wat al heel goed is. Voor hyperventilatie kan je ook terecht bij de fysiotherapeut, wel mag deze psychsomatisch geschoold zijn. Je leert dan o.a. d.m.v. ontspannings-, ademhalingsoefeningen te voelen wat er precies in je lijf gebeurd voor, als en na het hyperventileren. Je leert bewust worden van je eigen lichaam en geest. Je leert duidelijk te ontspannen. 
Verder zal er ook enige aandacht zijn waar de klachten geestelijk vandaan komen, diep word er niet echt op ingehaakt. Want dat is weer de taak van de psychologen. 

Je kan met en zonder verwijsbrief van de huisarts naar de fysiotherapeut. De mate waarin je verzekerd bent maakt uit in hoeverre het vergoed word. Mocht je verzekeraar het niet vergoeden, of niet volledig, dan is het het aan te raden om verwijsbrief van de huisarts. Vele fysiotherapeuten vragen nml. een lager tarief als ze een verwijsbrief in handen hebben. 

Groeten, 
petra

----------


## biebel84

Hey Petra bedankt voor je reactie,zoals je zelf zeg heb ik idd het een en ander al uitgeprobeerd,jammer genoeg zit een fysiotherapeut er ook bij,hij zei zelf dat hij me niet kan helpen(ik kon nooit ontspannen bij zijn ademhalingsoefeningen)en hij verwees me door naar een psychologoog...ach hopelijk kom ik eens een goeie hypnotiseur tegen he  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

Heeft je fysiotherapeut enkel ademhalingsoefeningen met je gedaan? En was jouw psychsomatisch geschoold?, want dat kan in jouw geval heel veel uit maken!

Als ik je verhaal heel kritisch bekijk zou je best cognitieve gedragstherapie kunnen hebben, je geeft aan dat je bezoeken aan een psycholoog op den duur te duur vind. Wat als je van je huisarts nou eens een verwijzing regelt naar een psychiater? Daar betaal je alleen voor zolang je nog een eigen risico hebt openstaan, daarna wordt het volledig vergoed... wel even controleren of dit ook voor jouw zorgverzekeraar geld! Dacht dat het een landelijke regeling was, maar je weet maar nooit?

Misschien kan het ook helpen om hier meer te vertellen over je angsten, wat er in je hoofd omgaat... 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## katje45

Hoi Biebel,

Heb je misschien al Cognitieve gedragstherapie geprobeerd ?

----------

